
More details about the justin.tv eviction from YScraper - Sam_Odio
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/04/28/JUSTIN.TMP&feed=rss.news
======
ralph
_At least three tenants complained about the large number of people coming and
going at all hours and the filming of tenants and common areas without
permission, according to documents Bornstein sent to Justin.tv._

I'd be miffed if the nature of the block I rented in changed to match the
above description. The odd party, fine, OK. But the larger foot-fall can be
disruptive, especially if you're trying to work at home.

The landlord can probably easily re-fill the apartments with low-hassle
tenants, just like the justin.tv crowd used to be, so he'd be daft not to.
Ignoring complaints from other tenants wouldn't be a good thing for the
landlord to do either.

Whilst awkward for those being evicted, it isn't too surprising, and may be
best for justin.tv in the long run, e.g. forcing them to find a more
interesting location.

------
Leonidas
This is just really all very ugly. Justin should get one of the 'business'
more suave guys on his team to talk to the landlord about it and point out all
the great publicity the building's getting from the Y teams...if indeed they
still want to stay there. The landlord's a business guy. In the tech industry,
hackers rule but in the 'real' world, it's all business.

Also, while it's very sweet that his loyal fans have put up a site to not
evict Justin, I have a feeling Justin and the gang is about to get slapped
with a defamation court order if the landlord finds out about it. Ah, the
things you can sue people over

~~~
ralph
Would the landlord want such publicity? If he is only interested in attracting
tenants who are technology start-ups, then perhaps so. Or maybe he prefers
quiet tenants who keep their heads down and don't disturb other tenants? The
latter are easy enough to come by and pay the same amount of rent.

------
gyro_robo
I can see how being in your boxers doing your laundry when some guy comes in
with a video camera strapped to his head, broadcasting to the world, would be
a bit disconcerting.

------
startupper
Relevant reading:

" Many more startups, including ours, were initially run out of apartments. If
the laws against such things were actually enforced, most startups wouldn't
happen.

That could be a problem in fussier countries. If Hewlett and Packard tried
running an electronics company out of their garage in Switzerland, the old
lady next door would report them to the municipal authorities."

from "Why startups condense in America" PG.

------
natrius
I was actually looking at one of Trinity's buildings for a place to stay for
the summer. On second thought...

~~~
gibsonf1
I stayed in Trinity Towers at Polk/O'Farrell between 1991 and 1995. The
building has 2 towers about 12 stories high each. On the 4th floor there is a
city viewing deck with pool, jacuzzi, sauna, and a health club all with views
of the city. There is a drive in garage with elevators right to your apt. My
apt had a great floor plan on the 9th floor with large modern bay windows and
city views - it was the ultimate bachelor pad. The management was very
professional and responsive, and it is one of the best apts I've ever had.

------
mukund
This is outright jealously and conspiracy. This is just ridiculous as to how
people cant digest the fact that companies getting out of YC are going places.
All the reasons given in here like noisy parties and things are funny. But one
thing is that YC/PG combo has ruffled few feathers :).

